# Quick Flow Control Question



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I finally obtained a used 125 gallon tank that I am going to turn into a large planted aquarium which will be filtered by both a Fluval FX6 and an Aquatop canister filter.
My question is after I DIY a spray bar for the Fluval FX6 would I be better off controlling the output / spray bar flow with the filter's aqua stop valve or should I add a ball valve to the pipe of the spray bar. The Fluval FX6 manual states that the flow can be controlled by the aqua stop valve without any damage to the filter's pump but I thought I would consult those that have already completed this set up in real world applications. Thanks to all responding members :fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It doesn't seem like there would be much difference. Personally, I would just regulate it with the valves on the unit.


----------

